# Book raffle - Eddy Merckx the Cannibal



## DCLane (17 Aug 2013)

Received from @Mark Walker on here and I've now read it, so can pass my copy on.

Well worth a read, giving an insight into Eddy's life and motivation.

Whoever is interested please add your name below and I'll pick someone next Friday (23rd).


----------



## shaun o'shea (17 Aug 2013)

me please,shaun o'shea


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2013)

me too please


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Aug 2013)

Yes please DC


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2013)

Me too please.


----------



## ewan87 (17 Aug 2013)

I will fling my name in the hat to please


----------



## Norry1 (17 Aug 2013)

Yes please


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Aug 2013)

In the hat again please,cheers


----------



## Broughtonblue (18 Aug 2013)

Yes please


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Aug 2013)

In the hat again please DC.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Aug 2013)

Can I have my name added to the list please


----------



## pally83 (20 Aug 2013)

Ooh - can I get in on this please?


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Tyke (20 Aug 2013)

Me too please


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2013)

Picked via random.org: @StuAff

PM on it's way shortly.


----------



## ACS (25 Aug 2013)

If I may?


----------

